# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  HUMAX 5300

## east electronics

κατα ενα παραξενο τροπο εχει ολες τις τασεις σηκωμενες στο τροφοδοτικο .... διοδοι ενταξει , πυκνωτες ενταξει, αλλαξα το οπτοκαπλερ μηπως την ειχε πιει ....αλλαξα και τα 2 tl 431  μηπως κατι επαιζει και εκει αλλα με την καμμια 

παραξενο

----------


## Nemmesis

ποιο ολοκληρομενο εχει το τροφοδοτικο? μηπως παιζει τπτ με την αναδραση? η κανα vref εχει ξεφηγει?

----------


## east electronics

οχι βρε παναγιωτη  το παιρνει με οπτοκαπλερ απο την εξοδο

----------


## kitMAN

Ο Παναγιώτης εννοεί το ποδαράκι 8 του ολοκληρωμένου (Vref). Ανάδραση στο ποδαράκι 1 (FB). Για αυτό σε ρώτησε πιο ολοκληρωμένο έχει.

----------


## east electronics

αυτο το σχεδιο δεν ειναι του humax 5300....

----------


## FILMAN

Σάκη για βαλ'το να δουλέψει και μέτρα την τάση μεταξύ C και E του φωτοτρανζίστορ του οπτοζεύκτη να δούμε τι γίνεται...

----------


## kitMAN

Σίγουρα δεν είναι. Συγνώμη που δεν το ανέφερα. Το ανέβασα μόνο σαν δείγμα αναφοράς για το Vref που είπε ο Παναγιώτης.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

σάκη κάτι μου θυμίζει  ο δέκτης αυτός δές αν φοράει ζένερ 30ν άλλαξε  την.

----------


## east electronics

την αλλαξα νικολα ηταν καμμενη μαζι με μια 100Ω που ειναι πισωτης και ηταν καρβουνο και αυτη

----------


## jooe008

Αν αλλάξεις τους πυκνωτές στην τροφοδοσία του 5 volt (1000x16) πρέπει να πάρει μπρός.

----------

